# „Windows 11“ „ThrottleStop Turbo FIVR“ Weirdness



## dziugas1959 (Aug 29, 2021)

So i tried „Windows 11“ and the temps are worse than in „Windows 10“ i use „ThrottleStop“ to undervolt and set a consistent Clock speed, since the laptop that i use, doesn't have good cooling, but i noticed this 



P.S In „Windows 10“ same files and everything it is 41 Max. So.... i don't know what to do... with this, also the „Overclock“ button is grayed out in „Windows 10“
I don't wanna try to overclock my CPU to 12,3Ghz thou... but the fact is, that thermals in „Windows 11“ are worse.
I7-8750H, „Windows 11 22000.168“

Edit: I checked on and APPEARANTLY „Intel VT“ is the problem that does this in „Windows 11“, but not in „Windows 10“ after disabling it in the BIOS now it shows up like this:


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 29, 2021)

In Windows 11, VMX or VT has to be disabled for ThrottleStop to work correctly. I suggest that after you do this, delete the previous ThrottleStop.INI configuration file. It seems to get corrupted when trying to run ThrottleStop in Windows 11 when VM or VT is enabled. 

Once this is sorted out, if your undervolt is not locked, you should have the same temperatures in Windows 10 or Windows 11.


----------

